# After the shoot



## -Oy- (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (May 22, 2018)

Nice pic  Oy.   I like to see the different kinds of clothing  you Brits wear @  different events.   Thank you.


----------



## -Oy- (May 22, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Nice pic  Oy.   I like to see the different kinds of clothing  you Brits wear @  different events.   Thank you.



Thanks - this was a 1940s themed event


----------

